# wondering if this is a homer.



## xtremejay (Jan 12, 2005)

just trying to figure out if tinkerbell is a homer or not it is small.

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/krippler1987/0927090933-00.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Possibly. The beak looks a bit short and the head in general looks funny. Almost like it has some satinette in it.


----------



## xtremejay (Jan 12, 2005)

yeah i thought it might not be a homer for that reason but its a gorgeous bird =)


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Looks homer to me*

I don't see any satinette or frill. It could be a type of show homer as they have a slightly different look.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> I don't see any satinette or frill. It could be a type of show homer as they have a slightly different look.
> 
> Bill


 Look like a racer to me................GEORGE


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I agree with Bill and George. Definitely a homer, though I also doubt it is a show type homer (not that I have seen all show types by a long shot). As Becky said, the beak and head are a bit _*funny*_ for the 'standard' Belgian and Dutch homers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought it had a head that looked like a show racing homer. handsome bird.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like a Homer to me too.


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

thx to all that posted =)


----------

